# يوميات اتنين عواطلية  " متجدد "



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يوليو 2010)

*كتبت موضوع قبل كدة عن البطالة
وكنت هنزل معاه قصة صغيرة كدة كتبتها عن اتنين من الشباب العاطل
بس فكرت اني امدها شوية وافرد فيها واحشي فيها زي مابيعملوا كتابنا العظام في المسلسلات اللي تجيب شلل رباعي
وتبأة قصة
وابأة كاتب قد الدنيا !

طبعا بعد الرغي دة تعرفوا ان كل الأحداث تأليفا وإخراجا وإستهبالا
بقلمي ..

هبدأ من الرد الجاي

ــــــــــــــــ

فهرس الحلقات 

الحلقة الأولى

الحلقة التانية

الحلقة التالتة

الحلقة الرابعة

الحلقة الخامسة

الحلقة السادسة

الحلقة السابعة
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*

*الساعه 3 الضهر في يوم من أيام شهر 7  بيرن جرس التليفون في بيت الأستاذ مصيلحي 
تررررن تررررن 

ام وائل : ألو .. سلامو عليكو 

خالد : وعليكم السلام .. ازيك يا أمي انا خالد

ام وائل : ازيك يا خالد عامل اية ؟

خالد : الحمدلله بخير ... وائل موجود ؟

ام وائل : اة بس نايم .. تحب أصحيهولك ؟

خالد : ياريت يا امي حاجة ضروري .

ام وائل : حاضر
تبعد السماعه شوية عن بؤها عشان خالد ميجيلوش  صرع من صوتها
تبلع ريقها وتصرخ
وااااااااااااااااااااائل

وائل مفزوع : اية ياما في اية ؟

ام وائل : قوم كلم خالد عايزك

وائل : طيب طيب دقيقة بس انا كنت صاحي اصلا .

خالد في سره : هو الواد جاله صرع من شوية ..  ماهو من صوتك ياحجة .

وائل يمسك السماعه ويدور على ودنه : ايه  يازميل ازيك

خالد : زي القرد .. طبعا انت عارف انا بتصل لية

وائل : عشان تقولي اني طلعت تاني بالمحاسبة  والإقتصاد

خالد : لا .. انت نجحت يابن الفقرية

وائل : قول والمصحف !

خالد : اه والله 

وائل : طيب والتقدير ؟

خالد : تقدير اية يا حيلتها انت لولا درجتين الرأفة كان زمانك هتعيد السنة  لرابع مرة

وائل : وانت عملت اية ؟

خالد : الحمدلله طلعت بجيد

وائل : طلعت بجيد !؟؟ هو في مادة عندنا اسمها  جيد !؟

خالد : يخربيت المخدرات اللي خربتلك دماغك . ياعم طلعت بتقدير جيد

وائل : اه اه .. معلش لسة صاحي .,, طيب هنعمل  اية دلوقتي ؟

خالد : مش عارف انا محتار اعمله بلمون ولا بطحينة 

وائل : هو اية دة ؟؟

خالد : الفول !

وائل : عسل بأة عالصبح !

خالد : طيب هقولك اية يعني ؟ مانت عارف هندور على اي قهوة نقعض عليها 

وائل : ياعم انت مش قولت ان خالك هيشغلك معاه  في البنك ؟

خالد : خالي اترفد ياعم الفقري ونايم في الاوضة عندنا جوة اهو .. لو ودنك  متخربش اسمعك صوته وهو بيشخر !

وائل : لا ياعم شكرا ابويا بيدينا كورس شخير  كل يوم بليل ..

ابو خالد ماشي من قدام الأوضة : خلص يا حيوان  الفاتورة لو زادت عن 50 جنية هخليك تدفعها .

خالد ينفخ : انا هقفل ياعم والبس واغور في داهية .. ابويا ابتدى يقفش عليا .

وائل : لو نازل الجامعه استنى اجي معاك بقالي  يومين مشوفتش رشا 

خالد : ماهو عشان كدة نجحت 

وائل : عشان هاجي معاك ؟

خالد : لا عشان مشوفتش رشا !

وائل : طيب ياعم الخفيف اقفل عشان ابوك  ميطرقعلكش 

خالد : خلاص البس واشوفك في الجامعه .. يلا سلاموز

وائل : سلامنجة .. عشان نفسي اكلها .


ويتقفل خط التليفون ويقوم كل واحد منهم يلبس  اللي عالحبل ويفتح الباب ويرزعه وراه .

ـــــــــــــــــ



هقف لحد هنا وهعتبرها الحلقة الأولى من يوميات " اتنين عواطلية "

لوعجبتكوا الفكرة والإسلوب ننزل الحلقة التانية
....

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*

*فكره جميله جداا

والاسلوب عجبني جداا

كمل يا عم المؤلف طبعا

واكيد متابع اما نشوف اخرتها ايه معاهم

اصل الحال من بعضه بقي​*


----------



## govany shenoda (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*

حلوه اوي الفكره والقصه
هستنه الحلقه التانيه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*



mikel coco قال:


> *فكره جميله جداا
> 
> والاسلوب عجبني جداا
> 
> ...



*سعيد ان الفكرة عجبتك مايكل
نشوف بس أراء الأعضاء ونكمل بإذن يسوع
ربنا يباركك حبيبي*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*



govany shenoda قال:


> حلوه اوي الفكره والقصه
> هستنه الحلقه التانيه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*سعيد انها عجبتك جيوفاني
قريب هنزل الحلقة التانية
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*

*جامدة مووووووووووت​*


----------



## حبة خردل (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*

*حلوووووووة اوووووي يا كيرلس

جذابة ، لذيذة

بصراحة روووووعة

مستنيين باقي القصة
*

​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*



coptic_knight قال:


> *جامدة مووووووووووت​*


*سعيد انها عجبتك حبيبي
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*



حبة خردل قال:


> *حلوووووووة اوووووي يا كيرلس
> 
> جذابة ، لذيذة
> 
> ...



*سعيد ان الفكرة عجبتك
بإذن يسوع أنزل الحلقة التانية في أقرب فرصة
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Roma123 (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*

_*Tgnn gmda a5r 7aga rbna ybarkak ya kerlos*_​


----------



## christ my lord (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*

*اسلوبك جميل جدا يا كيرلس ولذيذ وفكاهى انا منتظر الحلقة التانية انت فنان بجد*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

جميلة جدا 

انت عواطلى قصدى فنان موهوب فعلا 

بس لية وائل وخالد ورشا 


هما الاسماء التانية عدى عليها مترو الانفاق كيرو 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منتظرة الحلقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات   الجاية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا احتج يا كيرلس*
*جايب سيرة كليتي لييييييييييه بقا ههههههههه*
*الحال من بعضه يا كيرلس*
*ومنتظرة باقي الحلقات*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية ..*

*ينزل وائل وخالد الجامعه بعد مانزلوا من الميكروباص وبالصدفة على الباب تقابلهم رشا وزميلتها الموسوسة اسماء ويبدأ الحوار :

وائل يبص لرشا من فوق لتحت : موبايلك مقفول لية ياجزمة ؟

رشا : مش مقفول ماما كسرته اصلا .. وبعدين استنى اعرفكوا على اسماء

رشا بابتسامة : دة وائل ,, خالد .. ودي ياجماعه صاحبتي اسماء

وائل :اسماء!! مالهاش اسم محدد يعني ؟

الكل يضحك ماعدا اسماء اللي فكرت ان وائل بيتريق عليها وتسيبهم وتمشي 

و بعد مامشت شوية تلف : اشوفك كمان شوية يا رشا الجامعه لمت !

وائل لرشا : ماتلمي صاحبتك بدل ماعرفها مقامها 

رشا : مانت كمان رزلت عليها  .. المهم سيبك هي علطول قافشة ... انت عملت اية !؟

خالد يقطع الحوار : طيب اسيبكوا انا ياجماعه .. ويمشي

وائل : نجحت يا حلوة

رشا : لا ياراجل ؟

وائل اة والمصحف

رشا : وناوي على اية ؟

وائل : مش عارف ادور على شغل فين  .. ماتشوفي ابوكي يشغلني معاه في مكتب السمسرة اللي عنده ويبأة كسب ثواب

رشا : اذا كان ابن خالتي مشغلوش هيشغلك انت ؟

وائل : فقرية .. انا غلطان اصلا اني واقف معاكي

رشا : لابجد فكرت في اية ؟؟

وائل : ولا حاجة .. وانتي كلها سنة وتتخرجي وتقفي تقولي ولا حاجة برضو

رشا : لامين قالك ؟ انا عمتي وعدتني اول ماخلص هشتغل في البنك

وائل : يابختك ..
بعد سكوت
 اية دة مش دة تامر ؟

رشا : فين دة ؟

وائل : اهو اللي عاليمين دة 

رشا : اة هو .. اييية دة شكله نضف اوي

وائل : اكيد لقى شغلانة ماهو بعيد عنك ناس ليها بخت وناس ليها رشا

رشا : لم نفسك .. على فكرة دة قريب اسماء متهيألي هو اشتغل عند باباها في البنك

وائل : اسما ء مين ؟

رشا : اللي انت لسة مهزئها يا خفيف

وائل : بجد ؟؟ تعالي وريني هي فييييييييييييين اروح اعتزرلها

رشا : اية دة فجأة كدة ؟

وائل : مش بتقولي ابوها شغل تامر في البنك 

رشا : اة

وائل : طيب يبأة جزمتها فوق دماغي
يلاااااااااااا

ــــ

يجري وائل عشان يعتذر لأسماء ويحاول يجر معاها ناعم لان في باله ان والدها هيفتحله سكة شغل .

وإنتظروا الحلقة الثالثة
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية .." تم إضافة الحلقة التانية "*

*حلقه جمده قووي

متعرفني ع اسماء يا واد

وتكسب فيا ثواب​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية .." تم إضافة الحلقة التانية "*

حلوة جدا الحلقات ديه 
نزل بأة كل الحلقات 
عشان أعرف نهاية القصة 
و لا باين مالهاش نهاية


----------



## govany shenoda (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية .." تم إضافة الحلقة التانية "*

حلوه اوي بس عشان معنديش صبر
ممكن تنزل جزئين في الساعه .......... قصدي في اليوم​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية .." تم إضافة الحلقة التانية "*

*تسحب رشا وائل من ايدة وفي دماغه بيفكر في الوظيفة الجديدة بعد مايلعب على اسماء ويضمن شغل عند ابوها في البنك
ويوصلوا عند المدرج اللي دايما اسماء بتكون قدامه

وائل بإبتسامة ملاك : اسماء .. انا اسف كنت بهزر بس

رشا : خلاص بأة يا بت ماقال اسف متبأيش رزلة

وائل : انا همشي يا رشا واضح اني دايقتها جدا

اسماء : لا خلاص محصلش حاجة 

وائل يرجعله الأمل من تاني : يعني خلاص مش مدايقة

اسماء : لا خلاص حصل خير

رشا : طيب انا هروح اجيب كان كوكا اجيبلكوا ؟

وائل : خليكي هنا وانا عازمكوا .. انتوا واقفين مع واحدة صحبتكوا ولا اية !؟؟

رشا : خلاص ياعم الشهم كع

يروح وائل بسرعة يجيب الكانز وهو بيفكر هايعمل اية عشان يجر ناعم مع اسماء بس وجود رشا هو المشكلة الأكبر 
وأخير تيجي في باله فكرة ويرجع لهم 

وائل : اتفضلوا

اسماء بإبتسامة تاخد من ايده ... : شكرا

وائل : على اية بس .. دة انا لسة مكسوف من طريقتي الرخمة

رشا : خلاص ياعم قالت محصلش حاجة كفاياك سهوكة

وائل يبدأ ينفذ فكرته .. يرمي  الموبايل ويوطي يجيبة وهو طالع
بووووووووووم
يخبط ايد رشا والكان يقع على فستانها

رشا : حاااااااااااسب .. يخربيتك بوظت الزفت

وائل : اية دة مكنش قصدي والمصحف .. طيب خلاص شوية وهينشف

رشا : ينشف اية يخربيتك الفستان ابيض وهيبان فية .. وملقتش غير فانتا تجيبها

وائل : ماخلاص قولت مكنش قصدي 

رشا : طيب انا هروح اغيرة عشان شوية وهقابل المعيدة ومش هينفع اقابلها بالمنظر دة

وائل : اجي اوصلك 

رشا : لا ياخويا بدل ما وانت ماشي تدلق عليا حاجة تاني . سلام يا اسماء 

اسماء : هتيجي امتى طيب . .انا هتكسف اقابل المعيدة لوحدي

رشا : يادوب هغير بس واجي نص ساعه كدة بالكتير

اسماء : طيب استناكي فين يعني ؟

رشا : اطلعيلي عالباب احسن  .. يلا سلام .

اسماء : سلام 

وائل لأسماء : تحبي نقف هنا ولا نطلع نستناها 

اسماء في خجل وحيرة : معرفش .. اي حاجة

وائل : مالك طيب مكشرة لية يبأة لسة زعلانة

اسماء : لا والله بس قلقانة عايزة اقابل المعيدة

وائل : متخافيش بإذن الله خير 

بعد سكوت من وائل وتفكير ازاي يفتح كلام يقول 

وائل : انا سمعت ان تامر مصطفى قريبك

اسماء : اة يبأة ابن عمتي

وائل : اة كان معايا في رابعة السنة اللي قبل اللي فاتت .. بس محسوبك بأة معيد في سنة رابعه 3 مرات 

اسماء : هههههههههه

وائل : الله .. طيب مانتي بتضحكي اهو 

اسماء : لا بجد دمك خفيف

وائل : ربنا يكرمك .. بس تامر يعني متزعليش مني في اللفظ .. شكله نضف كدة

اسماء : ههه أة بأة بيقبض بالدولار

وائل : دولار !!! لية شغال فين

اسماء : اصل والدي مدير ادارة بنك .. وشغله فية بما انه ابن اخته يعني وكدة

وائل : اة ربنا يزيدة .. 
ويقلب وائل وشه تماما ويعمل فيها عم الزعلان

اسماء : مالك .. انا دايقتك ؟

وائل : لا بس افتكرت اني مش لاقي شغل .. هههههه قال يعني كنت ناسي

اسماء : بإذن الله تلاقي

وائل : ربنا يخليكي .. تعرفي انا اصلا كنت اشتغلت في بنك قبل كدة بس اشتغلت فرد أمن كنت بقبض بالدولار برضو

اسماء : بجد ؟

وائل : اة كنت باخد 20 دولار في الشهر .. ههههههه يعني 150 جنية .. جنية ينطح جنية

اسماء : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

وائل : انا فرحان والله اني ضحكتك .

اسماء : لا بجد انا كنت قلقانة بس انت ضحكتني من قلبي 

وائل : طيب اية رأيك نتمشى لحد البوابة عشان رشا زمانها جاية

اسماء : اوكى بس ممكن لحظة اجيب ورقة من الشئون ؟

وائل : تجيبي اية بس وانا واقف ... ورقة اية وانا اجيبهالك ؟

اسماء : طيب معلش هتعبك .. هتجيبلي بس ورقة اشتراك المترو كنت بختمها ونسيتها

وائل : من غير تعب ولا حاجة .. دقيقة واحدة

يجري وائل طيارة يجيب الورقة وهو في قمة سعاده لأن خطته ماشية زي ماهو عايز 

وائل : اتفضلي

اسماء : شكرا .. انا تعبتك بجد

وائل : يابنتي عيب بأة الكلام دة قولت مفيش تعب ولا حاجة .... يلا بأة نروح للبوابة

اسماء بضحكة خجل : اوكى اتفضل .

وفي الطريق للبوابة يبدأ وائل يلمح لإمكانياتة وقدراتة الرومانسية ويعمل فيها عم تامر حسني لأسماء اللي كل دقيقة بتعجب اكتر بشخصية وائل الولد الجرئ الذوق سريع البديهة ...

ــــ

إنتظروا الحلقة الرابعة
*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية .." تم إضافة الحلقة التانية "*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

يا كيرو هتطمع المنتدى كلة يتعرف على اسماء 


قصدك ان وراء كل موظف اسماء 


قلت لى بتشتغل انت 

ربنا يخللى اسماء يارب لشباب مصر العاطل قصدى العامل


----------



## Roma123 (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية .." تم إضافة الحلقة التانية "*

_*La 7aram ely bt3mlwa fena da ya 3am kerlos kfaya tshwe2 b2a*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية .." تم إضافة الحلقة التانية "*

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حلقة حلوة جدا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية .." تم إضافة الحلقة التانية "*

*ربنا يوعدنا بواحده زي اسماء


متااااابع ياحبي​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: يوميات اتنين عواطلية .." تم إضافة الحلقة التانية "*

ها و بعدين


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

*يا جماعه في فهرس للحلقات في الصفحة الأولى *
*تابعوا منه الحلقات الجديدة*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

*يرجع وائل لبيتة بعد ماقدر يفتح كلام مع أسماء ويخليها تبتدي تعجب بشخصيتة 
وفي باله شكل البنك اللي هيشتغل فية وشكل المكتب اللي هيقعد علية
وفجأة يجي في باله اللي مفكرش فية
رشا
ويبدأ يكلم نفسه

وائل في سرة : طيب ورشا اعمل معاها اية ؟ .. علقتها بيا ودلوقتي لازم امثل اني بحب صاحبتها عشان الشغلانة
ومش اي شغلانة دي وظيفة في بنك محترم ومرتب بالشيئ الفلاني

ويطلع وائل موبايلة ويتصل بخالد

خالد : ايوة يا وائل

وائل : اية ياض مال صوتك

خالد : مفيش ياعم مشاكل مع ابويا .. مانت عارف

وائل : والله يابني الدنيا خربانة معايا برضو

خالد : يلا حصل خير .. انا رايح النادي هتيجي ؟

وائل : كنت لسة هقولك اصلا عايز اشوفك 

خالد : خير ؟

وائل : لا مفيش موضوع كدة كنت عايز رأيك فية

خالد : خلاص ربع ساعة كدة وهبأة في النادي

وائل : خلاص تمام .. سلام دلوقتي


يقفل وائل الموبايل ويلبس وينزل لخالد في النادي
خالد قاعد وسط شلة يدخل وائل يقطع الكلام

وائل : مساء الخير يا جماعه معلش يا خالد عايز في موضوع

خالد : طيب اقعد 

وائل : لا معلش حاجة ضروري

خالد : طيب ياجماعة شوية وجاي .. متمشيش يا حازم عايزك

يمشي وائل وخالد ويبدأ الحوار بينهم

خالد : اية ياعم بأة في اية 

وائل : بص يا معلم انا واقع في مشكلة بنت لاذينه 

خالد : ها

وائل : دلوقتي البت اسماء 

خالد يقطع كلامه : بنات تاني يا وائل انت مش قولت انك بتتنيل بتحب رشا

وائل : ياعم اسمعني بس متعملش زي امي كدة

خالد : طيب اتفضل خلينا نخلص

وائل : البت اسماء اللي هزئتها وانت واقف دي .. الواد تامر مصطفى طلع قريبها وابوها مدير ادارة بنك وشغلوا فية .. انا كلمتها انهاردة وحسيت انها ارتحتلي

خالد : ياعم الرغاااااااي وانا مالي بكل دة

وائل : يااهبل بقولك شغل وبنك . ولازم الف عليها عشان تضمنلي شغل عند ابوها

خالد : طيب ورشا يا ناصح ؟

وائل : ماهو دة اللي انا جايلك فية .. شور عليا انت اعمل اية

خالد : تعمل اية في اية .. انت مش بتقول انك بتحبها يابني ؟

وائل : ياعم حب اية بقولك وظيفة ومرتب بالدولار

خالد : واطي

وائل : بقولك اية مش ناقصة عذاب ضمير انا جايلك تحل الموضوع

خالد : ياعم حرام البت بتحبك

وائل : ياخالد هو انا هقتلها ؟ دة انت غريب انت كمان .. بقولك هلف عالتانية لحد ماضمن شغل

خالد : خلاص ظبط انت وسيبلي انا رشا .. بس بشرط متنزلش الجامعه وتقفل موبايلك او تغير الخط

وائل : يا سلام

خالد : هو دة الحل الوحيد

وائل : طيب بس تفضل معايا للأخر

خالد : خلاص متشحتش كدة

وائل : طيب .... استنى ياعم طيب اية .. وهقابل اسماء فين ؟؟؟

خالد : ياعم امال عاملي فيها عمرو دياب لية .. الزق لحد ماتاخد ميعاد برة ومنه تتقابلو علطول

وائل : انت دماغك دي بنت لاذينه .. اول ماتزنقت قولت مفيش غير خالد ابن الكئيبة

خالد : مش بقولك واطي 

وائل : خلاص اشطة .. انا بكره هروح اقابلها تاني بأي حجة

خالد : مش حرام ياض رشا .؟؟

وائل : متفكرنيش بأة ياعم خالد .. وبعدين انا مش هقتلها يعني ..

خالد : خلاص انا هرجع للناس .. اشوفك بكرة وابأة قولي عملت اية

وائل : اوك يامعلم .. سلالم

خالد : سلام 

ــــــــــ

واستنوا الحلقة الخامسة
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (14 يوليو 2010)

*تستحق القراءة والمتابعة

متابعة

القصة بتزيد حلاوتها كل فاصل

يااااااارب الناس كلها تبقي اسماء عشان الشعب يشتغل 

​*


----------



## جيلان (14 يوليو 2010)

*جامدين اوى منتظرين بقية الحلقات*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يوليو 2010)

مستنيين


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يوليو 2010)

حلوه اوى منتظرين بقية الحلقات​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

خلاص سنستوردك الى لبنان

تكتب للتلفزيونات

هنا المحطات خاصة ملهاش بيها الدولة بيتخانقوا على اللي زيك يابني

ودولارات 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

*جمييييييييلة*
*بس حرام يعني عشان يشتغل يلف علي التانية*
*ليه هي مشاعر دي لعبة*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يوليو 2010)

*ينزل وائل الجامعه في يوم ويتفاجئ برقم غريب بيرن على موبايله يرد*

* وائل : ألو*

*أسماء : ايوة .. وائل ؟؟*

*وائل : اة مين معايا ؟*

*اسماء : انا اسماء صاحبة رشا .. فاكرني ؟*

*وائل : اسماء اكيد طبعا فاكرك عاملة اية ؟*

*اسماء : الحمدلله .. معلش انا بزعجك . بس انت المرة اللي فاتت نسيت تديني الورقة بتاعة أشتراك المترو*

*وائل : إزاي بأة .. انا اديتهالك !*

*اسماء : بجد ؟*

*وائل : اة صدقيني جبتها واديتهالك*

*اسماء : اصل انا بدور عليها انهاردة مش لاقياها فقولت ممكن متكونش انت اديتهاني او نسيت*

*وائل : لا لا .. اديتهالك *

*اسماء : خلاص اوكى اسفة ازعجتك*

*وائل : إزاي بس بتقولي كدة .. انا على باب الجامعه لو عايزاني اطلع المحطة اجيبلك واحدة غيرها معنديش مانع *

*اسماء : لا خلاص انا اصلا في الجامعه وانا طالعه اجيبها*

*وائل : لا يبأة هجيبلك واحدة 10 دقايق بالظبط وتكون عندك .*

*يجري وائل وبتلمع في عينة الفرصة اللي جاتلة عالطبطاب .. بعد ماكان بيدور على طريقة يكلم بيها اسماء تاني*
*يجيب الورقة ويتصل بأسماء*

*اسماء : أيوة يا وائل .. بجد انا بتعبك معايا *

*وائل : يابنتي خلاص بأة متقوليش كدة . انتي فين ؟*

*اسماء : انا عند مدرج 5 *

*وائل : طيب 5 دقايق وجاي .. دة رقمك ؟ أضيفه عندي يعني ؟*

*اسماء في ارتباك : اة*

*وائل : لو يدايقك مش هضيفه *

*اسماء : لا لا ابدا*

*وائل : اوكى سلام وانا جاي *

*اسماء : سلام .*

*كل موقف وائل بيكبر في نظر اسماء اكتر .. اللي هو اول ولد تكلمه في حياتها واول حد تحس انه بيهتم بيها .. وتفتكر كلامه لما هزر معاها وضحكت .. يجي وائل*

*وائل : اتفضلي يا ستي ورقة تاني .. ضيعيها بأة واقرفينا تاني *

*اسماء : هههههههههههه .. بجد انا بتعبك شكلي قرفتك بجد*

*وائل : انا قولت بأة بلاش الطريقة دي مش بتزعجيني ولا حاجة .. بالعكس يعني انا بكون فرحان وانا بعملك حاجة*

*اسماء : ربنا يخليك انت جدع اوي*

*وائل : لا انتي تستاهلي كل خير .. بس إعذريني يعني انتي خجولة شوية .. بحس اني اول ولد تكلمية*

*اسماء : اة .. يعني بلاش احراج بأة*

*وائل : طيب وانطباعك اية عن جنس التنانين لما كلمتيني*

*اسماء : اية التنانين دول ؟*

*وائل : الرجالة يعني *

*اسماء : هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*وائل : تعرفي .. ببأة فرحان وانا بضحكك .. ضحكتك حلوة بصراحة*

*اسماء في خجل شديد : شكرا*

*وائل : لا مقولتليش .. انطباعك اية عن الولاد كدة *

*اسماء : ياعم قولت بلاش احراج *

*وائل : هههههههه .. خلاص خلي السؤال دة بعدين .... بس بعدين ازاي هو انا هشوفك تاني .. ولا لازم ورقة إشتراك المترو تضيع تاني*

*اسماء : ههههههه .. خلاص نضيعها*

*وائل : ياستي بس ضيعيها وليكي مني هدية *

*اسماء : ههههههه خلاص ياسيدي حاضر*

*وائل : لا بجد .. تضايقي لو اتكلمنا تاني ؟*

*اسماء : لتالت مرة بقولك بلاش احراج*

*وائل : هههههههههههه .. شوفتي بأة مين فينا دمه خفيف*

*اسماء : شوف انا دايما بكون عند مدرج 5 *

*وائل : ولو اني بكره جو الجامعه بس اوكى هاجي عشانك*

*اسماء : امال انت عايز نتقابل في مدرسة ثانوي ولا اية*

*وائل : هههههههههههه .. لا قولت يعني نشرب حاجة .. بس تخيلي نشرب اية ؟ عصير ورقة إشتراك المترو ؟ ولا اعزمك على سندوتشات قضبان المترو ؟*

*اسماء : هههههههههههههههههههه .. بجد انت بتفطسني من الضحك*

*وائل : ماهو احنا كل مانتقابل بيكون سببه ورقة اشتراك المترو*

*اسماء : ههههههههههه*

*وائل : خلاص هاجي عشانك .. بس ياريت نغير مدرج 5 دة لاني امتحنت فية اكتر مادة شيلتها في حياتي وبكره امه*

*اسماء : هههههههههههه .. خلاص اللي تحبه*

*وائل : انا بقول يعني لو فاضية ممكن أشوفك برة الجامعه*

*اسماء في حيرة لا توصف : طيب ان شاء الله*

*وائل : خلاص اسيبك انا دلوقتي  .. سلام يا عم المترو*

*اسماء : ههههه .. سلام*

*يمشي وائل .. ولأول مرة في حياة اسماء تتكلم مع ولد كل المدة دي .. ولأول مرة يبأة نفسها ان ولد ميمشيش ويقف معاها*
*وفي كل موقف بتتعلق بية اكتر*

*ــــــــــــــ*

*إنتظروا الحلقة السادسة*
​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*حلقة حلوة*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2010)

*حلقه حلوه قوي دي


مستنيين الباقي يا كيرلس​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يوليو 2010)

*هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
عايزين الحلقه السادسه بسرعه
متتاخرش علينا
بجد تحفه وفيها عبر كتيره هتبان
وشكلي هعيط كتيييييير مع اسماء
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي​*


----------



## مسرة (20 يوليو 2010)

سلام 
القصة شكلها جميلة 
بس ارجووووووووك ارجوك 
لا تتأخر علينا

شكرااااااا ليك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 يوليو 2010)

*يتصل خالد بـ وائل في فجر يوم الخميس عشان يحكيله على  شغلانة لقاها وعايز معاه واحد تاني*
*موبايل وائل يرن* 

*وائل : ألو* 

*خالد : اية يامعلم عامل  اية* 

*وائل : الحمدلله ..  اية  خير* 

*خالد : كل خير يا برنس  .. البس وانزل * 

*وائل : بقولك ايه  ياعم  الحج انا مش فايق لمقالبك* 

*خالد : والله ما مقلب .  انزل بس عايزك في حاجة هتطيرك من الفرحة* 

*وائل : ياعم قول في  اية  واخلص* 

*خالد : جوز عمتي لسة  راجع من السفر .. وابويا كلمه على شغل ووافق وانا كلمته عليك وقالي تمام ..  عنده شركة صغيرة كدة* 

*وائل ينط من عالسرير :   قول والمصحف* 

*خالد : ياعم ههزر معاك  دلوقتي .. وعالموبايل كمان .. انجززز* 

*وائل : مسافة السكة  يابو النجوم* 

*خالد : بس انجز عشان هو  ساعة وماشي اديك شايف الساعة 5 الفجر اصلا* 

*وائل : خلاص وربنا  بلبس* 

*خالد : طيب سلام* 


*يلبس  وائل في السريع ..  ويمد بسرعة لبيت خالد صاحبه .. بعد مافكر ان الوظيفة جات .. وان ضميرة  هيرتاح ومش هيلعب على اسماء * 

*ويطلع البيت ويخبط* 
*يفتح خالد * 

*وائل بصوت واطي : هو  هنا ولا مشي* 

*خالد : لا هنا .. ادخل* 

*وائل  يدخل يلاقي ابو  خالد وجوز عمته* 
*وائل : مساء الخير* 

*الكل يرد : مساء النور* 

*خالد : دة يا عمي وائل  صاحبي اللي كلمتك علية* 
*ودة جوز عمتي الأستاذ   فريد * 

*وائل : حمدلله  عالسلامة  استاذ فريد* 

*فريد  : الله يسلمك ..  طيب يا شباب عشان انا متأخر وعايز امشي .. * 
*شوف يا وائل * 

*وائل : اتفضل يا عمي* 

*فريد  : انا محتاج خالد  لانه متقن اوي للغة الألمانية وبيعرف شوية في برامج الأوفيس ,, وبصراحة  محتاج حد تاني يكون معاه لغة غير الإنجليزي طبعا .. معاك اية غير الإنجليزي  ؟* 

*وائل بخجل شديد : هو  يعني انا كويس في الإنجليزي* 

*فريد  : اة ياحبيبي انا  بسأل معاك اية غيرة ؟* 

*وائل : انا اخدت  فرنساوي في ثانوية عامه .. بس يعني مكنش لغة .. كانوا كم قاعدة كدة  بيتحفظوا عشان اعدي السنة* 

*فريد  : اة ... طيب تعرف  في الكمبيوتر اكيد* 

*وائل : يعني .. احنا  معندناش كمبيوتر بس بعرف فية شوية كدة* 

*فريد  : اة تعرف أوفيس ؟* 

*وائل : لا* 

*فريد  : طيب ليك في أي  برامج تصميم .. فوتوشوب مثلا كورل دراو او حتى دريم ويفر* 

*وائل : بصراحة لا * 

*فريد  : ماهو دة  الكمبيوتر ياراجل يا طيب !* 

*وائل : يعني بصراحة  ماليش فية أوي* 

*فريد  : طيب عموما ..  انت هتشتغل بس من غير مرتب . اية رأيك ؟* 

*وائل : هههههههه* 

*فريد  : لا انا مش بهزر !* 

*وائل : ازاي طيب هو  في  حد بيشتغل من غير مرتب ؟* 

*فريد  : اة في ! .. لما  يكون اللي هيشتغل مش هيديني اي ذرة شغل ! .. انا شايف فيك شاب متحمس بس  صدقني لازم تتقن لغة عالاقل غير الانجلش .. وتتعلم اي حاجة في الكمبيوتر ..  وانا المكان عندي مفتوح في اي وقت .. * 

*وائل : حاضر .. بإذن  الله ..... طيب يا جماعه تصبحوا على خير* 

*والد  خالد : خليك يابني  نام هنا والصبح امشي * 

*وائل : لا ياعمي شكرا   .. بس ورايا مشوار الصبح ولازم اكون في البيت* 

*والد  خالد : طيب ..  اتفضل .. وصل صاحبك يا خالد* 


*يتقفل  الباب ويمشي وائل  في قمة اليأس بعد ماتجددت مشكلته أكتر وكبرت أكتر لأنه المرة دي ابتدى  يدرك ان الشغل متوفر ولكن العيب منه .. وبلا وعي بيموت ضمير وائل كل يوم  ناحية إحساس أسماء اللي بيلعب بمشاعرها عشان الشغل اللي عاوزة* 

*والساعة  7 ص في نفس  اليوم يتصل بأسماء * 

*أسماء : مين معايا ؟* 

*وائل : معلش يا اسماء   أزعجتك ,, انا وائل* 

*اسماء : لا لا .. بس  مشوفتش الاسم .. كنت نايمة* 

*وائل : طيب انا هقفل  علطول بس بصراحة كنت عايز اقولك انا عايز اشوفك .. لو ميدايقكيش اشوفك بكرة  في الكافيتريا اللي جنب الجامعه * 

*اسماء في فرحة بتداريها  : مش عارفة صدقني .. لو فاضية هتصل بيك* 

*وائل : خلاص اوك ..  بس  صدقيني نفسي اشوفك* 

*اسماء : بإذن الله* 

*وائل : سلام* 

*اسماء : سلام* 

*ـ* 

*يتقفل  الخط* 
*ويبدأ وائل يفكر في  شوية كلام يقوله لأسماء في أهم يوم في لعبتة عليها* 

*ــــ* 

*إستنوا  الحلقة السابعة* 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

*حلقه قوي يا حبي


مستنيين السابعه ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يوليو 2010)

*من شويه كام وائل في نظري راجل عشان موضوع الشغل ولهفتو عليه
يعني شايل هم الشغل
بس في الاخير بقى في نظري معندوش دم ولاضمير
حلقه جامده اوي اوي اوي
وفيها افكار جديده
مستنيين الحلقه الجايه متتاخرش
ربنا يباركك يا غالي
*


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يوليو 2010)

حلقه جامده اوي
مستنيين الحلقه الجايه ​


----------



## اشمعنى (21 يوليو 2010)

*شغال يا كيرلس  
ولو انى ماليش فى المسلسلات  علشان الوقت 
بس مسلسلك من اول العنوان لحد الحلقة السادسة ممتاز  
بدءا من الإسلوب و المفردات وصولا للتطورات 
عاوزك تغرقنا حلقات جديدة 
ربنا يوفقك  بجد موهوب 
سلام *


----------



## جيلان (21 يوليو 2010)

متابعة ..


----------



## سور (21 يوليو 2010)

اول مره كيرو للاسف اشوف موضوعك الرائع ده
بس تبعت مسلسلك من البدايه
ايه الجمال ده والفكر الرائع ده
عجبنى غير الاسلو ب الجميل والمشوق
انه بيجمع افكار كتير
ما بين البطاله واللعب بالمشاعر وسذاجة البنات
وقلة الامكانيات والمشلكل العائليه
بجد رائع جدا
وطبعا متابعه معاك باقى الحلقات​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يوليو 2010)

*حلقة جمييييييييلة*
*وفي انتظار ال 7*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 يوليو 2010)

*يفضل وائل سهرن بقية اليوم بعد ماصحاة خالد على حلم اتقلب لكابوس
وبيدور في ذهنة كل ثانية المشاكل اللي واقع فيها مع ابوة وفي حياتة العملية وكمان مع البنت اللي هيلعب بمشاعرها عشان وظيفة وعذاب الضمير اللي بيواجهه كل لحظة
ولكن بحالة لا ارادية كل دقيقة بتعدي بيموت ضميره ناحية اسماء البنت الغلبانة الطيبة اللي وائل بالنسبالها اول ولد في حياتها ونفسها تكمل معاه 

كل اللي دار في دماغ وائل فجأة يقطعه رنة تليفونه المحمول
يبص وائل في الاسم يلاقي : اسماء

وائل : الو

اسماء : ازيك يا وائل  ؟

وائل : الحمدلله بخير .. انتي اية اخبارك

اسماء : الحمدلله كويسة

وائل : اكسفك واقولك متصلة لية .. ههههههه 

اسماء : هههههههه .. بلاش احراج ياعم . كدة رابع مرة اقولك بلاش احراج

وائل : انا مش مصدق بجد انك بتتصلي عشان نتقابل

اسماء : مش انت قولتلي عايز كدة ؟

وائل : انتي متصلة عشان بسسسس انا عايز ؟

اسماء : ياعم قولنا بلاش احرااااااااااااج

وائل : هههههههههههههه .. خلاص والمصحف بهزر
طيب بصي عارفة طبعا الكافية اللي جنب الجامعه 

اسماء : مباخدش بالي منه اوي .. بس هلاقية اكيد

وائل : طيب انا بالظبط ساعه وهكون هناك

اسماء : طيب وانا تقريبا في نفس الوقت هكون هناك
يلا سلام

وائل بصوت مرتبك مصتنع : كنت عايز اقولك حاجة

اسماء في خجل : اتفضل

وائل : مش عارف وقتها ولا لا .. وبصراحة مكسوف اقولها

اسماء : هو انت بتتكسف انت

وائل : ههههههههه .. طيب خلاص لما نتقابل

اسماء : اوكى .. سلام ياعم المكسوف

وائل : هههه سلام .


تعدي الساعة والاتنين مشغولين تقريبا في نفس الحاجة
وائل لأول مرة بيهتم بمظهرة بالطريقة دي
واسماء لأول مرة بتلبس اللبس عشان خاطر حد معين

تنزل أسماء من البيت وتقف عند الجامعه تبص يمين وشمال تدور على الكافية
ومن وراها تسمع صوت : 

وائل : اهي الكافيتريا .. بلاش احراج

اسماء مخضوضة : كدة خضتني واللهي

وائل : هههههههههههه .. كدة 5 - 1

اسماء : 5 - 1 اية دة ؟!

وائل : انا قولت بلاش احراج مرة وانتي قولتيها 5 مرات يبأة كدة 5 - 1 

اسماء : هههههههههههه
بجد ليك كلام غرييييييب

وائل : طيب يلا ندخل ولا هنقضيها هنا

اسماء : طيب اتفضل 

وائل : لا يا معلم عريس فيرست

اسماء : هههههههههه

وائل : اتفضلي 

يدخل وائل واسماء للكافية ويطلبوا مشروب
ويبدأ وائل بجرأتة المعتاده


وائل : طبعا انتي هتموتي وتعرفي انا لية عايز اشوفك

اسماء : بصراحة ؟

وائل : ياريت

اسماء : لا

وائل : ههههههههههههه

اسماء : هههههههه .. يعني اتصلت بيك ووافقت اجي .. اكيد انت عارف الاجابة يعني من غير ماتسأل

وائل : برضو بنأكد عليها
طيب بصي نتكلم جد
انا معجب بيكي يا اسماء وحاسس انك مستلطفاني
ولأني مبعرفش اكدب او اخبي فكان لازم اقولك

اسماء في كسوف شديد : طيب ارد اقول اية

وائل : متقوليش حاجة
انا حبيت اقولك اللي جوايا
بس انتي فعلا مستلطفاني ولا انا فاهم غلط
وبلاش تقولي بلاش احراج دي 

اسماء : هههههه .. يعني موافقة اتكلم معاك كدة وانا عمري ماكلمت ولد اصلا .. وموافقة نتقابل في مكان غير الجامعه
تفتكر دة اية ؟

وائل : دة مصر ياعبلة

اسماء : ههههههههههه

وائل : انا سعيد اني قولتلك عاللي جوايا لاني مبعرفش اداري حاجة
خصوصا لما يكون غالي عليا
انا جايبلك معايا حاجة 

اسماء : اكيد ورقة اشتراك مترو

وائل : ههههههههههههه
لا لا 
حاجة بس اوعديني انك تقبليها

اسماء : اوكى .. اوعدك

وائل يطلع وردة : اتفضلي

اسماء : ميرسي

وائل : خليها معاكي دايما وافتكريني بيها

وائل في سرة بحزن شديد : بكرة تقطعيها لو هتفكرك بيا

اسماء : طيب مش نقوم اتاخرنا 

وائل : اوكى زي ماتحبي .. اسمحيلي اكلمك بليل

اسماء : بإذن الله

وائل : اوكى اتفضلي اوصلك

ـ

يوصل وائل اسماء لحد محطة المترو
وفي عيونة دموع خباها على طيبة اسماء اللي بيلعب بيها بحالة هو نفسه مستغربها
وضميرة يعذبه وهو بعيد ولما يشوفها يحس بموت ضميرة
وتتشال كل الحلول اللي فكر فيها ويزيد عذابة اكتر بعد ما ورط نفسه وقالها انه معجب بيها

ــ

إستنوا الحلقة التامنة 
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يوليو 2010)

*حلووووووووووووووووووووة خالص *

*الف شكر ليك*


*+++*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يوليو 2010)

*دنه ظلمت الواد  وطلع عندو ضمير  وصعبانه عليه البت
انا كده ابتدى يصعب عليه وهعيط ع اللتنين
حلقه جامده وافكار اجمد
ولا مسلسلات رمضان
ربنا يباركك


​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

*متاااااااابع ياحبي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *دنه ظلمت الواد  وطلع عندو ضمير  وصعبانه عليه البت
> ​*





*دايما بتظلموا الولاد في كل حاجه :t30:​*


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *دايما بتظلموا الولاد في كل حاجه :t30:​*


 عنده ضمير واحنا ظلمين اممممم انا سمعت الكلام ده فين قبل كده
امال لما هو عنده ضمير امال مين الي بيضحك علي اسماء 
مايكل يعني للي بيضحك عليها ههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> عنده ضمير واحنا ظلمين اممممم انا سمعت الكلام ده فين قبل كده
> امال لما هو عنده ضمير امال مين الي بيضحك علي اسماء
> مايكل يعني للي بيضحك عليها ههههههه
> ​




*سمعتيه في نشره الاخبار :t30:

خلي بالك ان اسماء دي ساذجه شويه

وقعت في حبه ع طول 

يعني الاتنين بيضحكوا ع بعض وع نفسهم​*


----------



## مملكة الغابة (26 يوليو 2010)

بجد قصة جامدة جدا وانا مليش دعوة عايزة الحلقة التامنة بدل مهقول لاسماء على وائل وابوظ القصة
هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يوليو 2010)

*حلقة حلوة جدا*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------

